# Quaint City of Bata in Equatorial Guinea.....never seen on SSC before



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*Bata is situated on the mainland and belongs to Equatorial Guinea. It is the only Spanish-speaking country in Africa. It is one of Africa´s smallest and wealthiest countries as well and Bata is small and well-maintained. I would like to share it with the community because this place never gets any attention
*





































*the new marginal*



















*old post office*




























*Spanish Cultural Centre*













































































































*outskirts*














































*public hospital in town*































































































*more cityscape pcitures*



















*new highways*










*new projects for Bata*










*new hotel*



















*Bata Seafront Leisure Park*









*
Bata Public Library u/c*










*New International Airport u/c *



















*some more cityscape pics*


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice, I would love to go there and talk to them in Spanish


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Neat!


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

Its kind of weird that there is a country in africa where people can understand me


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

^^..I though the same too....but I think it could be very cool at the same time......

I heard Equatorial Guinea still has strong relationships with Spain (as the latinamerican countries)...and as for the pictures.........the city has some similarities with some Mexican small cities in the coast of the Gulf of Mexico , maybe is the mix between the signs in spanish, the spaniard colonial architechture and the new developments)..:lol:...anyway..its nice to see pics from Eq Guinea. :cheers:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

How comes Equiatorial Guinea has all of those projects?...Is thanx for the Oil industry??........


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW!!! I had no idea Bata looked like this. Far removed from some of the images I've seen of Malabo. I had no idea it was so lush, clean, and modern.


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Bata is very beautiful

cheers from Morocco


----------



## doogerz (May 6, 2003)

Thank you for sharing! It's great seeing a new city featured in SSC!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

would like visit especially since is a spanish speaking country.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bata town looks realy very nice aned beautiful, awesome place  thanks for those photos kay:


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks great! I wonder how their Spanish accent sounds like?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more photos from this place


----------



## meeleys (Apr 9, 2008)

*Beautiful Bata*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks good, judging from the pictures, it's the first time I heard about the city. Is the whole city so modern and wealthy? Or does it have tons of slums like most other African cities?


----------



## meeleys (Apr 9, 2008)

Nightsky said:


> Looks good, judging from the pictures, it's the first time I heard about the city. Is the whole city so modern and wealthy? Or does it have tons of slums like most other African cities?


Can you tell me one single city in the entire world entirely modern and wealthy? don't be selly


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, the waterfront avenue area (and from the last photo) is really amazing


----------



## meeleys (Apr 9, 2008)

Convention center in Bata


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

meeleys said:


> Can you tell me one single city in the entire world entirely modern and wealthy? don't be selly



As far as I know the Equatorial Guinea has the highest GDP per capita in Africa and it is still growing thanks to huge oil deposits in the offshore area of the country. It may sound unbelievable, but it is close to 50 000 dollars per person. More than in many European countries,synonim for wealth!

No wonder that its cities are being reconstructed and modernized.


----------



## meeleys (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## meeleys (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## meeleys (Apr 9, 2008)

A new eifel tower in Bata corniche


----------



## meeleys (Apr 9, 2008)

Bata brand new public market


----------



## meeleys (Apr 9, 2008)

Bata from the sea


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

What peculiar cities of Equatorial Guinea, are much like cities here in South America, Ecuador


----------



## joanferfab (Dec 29, 2017)

Muy bonito Bata, solo había visto fotos de Malabo, pero esta ciudad está muy interesante también.

Saludos desde México


----------

